# Analyst coverage --- points to opportunity in Tantalum



## DaveHodge (2 November 2004)

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Analyst coverage --- points to opportunity in Tantalum[/font] 

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Commerce Resources Corp. (CCE - TSX Venture) wishes to advise investors that Fundamental Research Corp. has issued a rating for the Company in an 18-page report released today.  To view the complete report, visit:[/font] 

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Fundamental Research Corp. Issues Rating for Commerce Resources Corp.*
[/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]_November 1, 2004_ [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Fundamental Research Corp. ([/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.fundamentalresearchcorp.com[/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]) is an independent equity research firm providing institutional-quality fundamental research on smaller cap companies.  The companies covered are selected using a very strict value screen in order to identify under-valued stocks (BUY) or grossly overvalued stocks (REDUCE).  Commerce Resources commissioned an independent research report from Fundamental Research Corp. based on the fact that the research firm is an affiliate of Investrend Research and a member of the FIRST Research Consortium.  The Consortium sets standards and ethics for independent research, and is meant to provide fairness and transparency to the investing public by promulgating standards acceptable to the industry.  Fundamental Research Corp. is registered as a securities advisor with the British Columbia Securities Commission.[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp., email your name, address and telephone number to [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]info@commerceresources.com[/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] with the word *PACKAGE* in the subject line.[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free ar 1 866 484 2700.[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]For further information, visit:[/font] 




[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Stock Information (CCE - TSX Venture)[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Corporate Website[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Overview of the Fir Deposit[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Overview of the Verity Deposit[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]About Fundamental Research Corp.[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sincerely,
David Hodge
President
Tel:  604.484.2700 [/font]​

<o></o>​


*Commerce Resources Corp.*
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.commerceresources.com[/font]​​*Disclaimer:* _This posting does not constitute investment advice.  Commerce Resources Corp. provides investor relations materials for convenience and information only._​


----------



## tarnor (3 November 2004)

:aus:  :kiffer:


----------

